# How do you stay concentrated



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

I listen to music or hang out with my friends at tournaments. And when I'm home shooting I just don't worry about anything.


----------



## raider_archer (Nov 28, 2006)

I listen to music when I get worked up but other than that I just act like me. I mean I talk to people and stuff but when I get up to the line I get in "the zone"


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

raider_archer said:


> I listen to music when I get worked up but other than that I just act like me. *I mean I talk to people and stuff but when I get up to the line I get in "the zone*"


Yupp.. I know how that goes. But I also don't have any friends that shoot so I basically only talk to a few people durring shoots.:sad:


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

No need for music...it throws my concentration off. Especially if I'm playing death/grindcore. Usually I try to not get worked up and that's all I need(I usually don't have a problem doing that).


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Tell the voices in my head to shut up.


----------



## browningbowfan8 (May 9, 2006)

*concentration*

I like to listen to music when i shoot, it drowns out other noise and helps me focus.


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Sometimes I listen to music, or just completely 'space out' when I'm aiming.


----------



## singingarcher (Jun 27, 2006)

concentration...lol WHAT is concentration!!! lol jk
im so goofy when i shoot!!! lol i don't even worry about that stuff!!! lol
if i thought about concentrating....that would break my concentration on what i was doing...make sense??? lol prolly not and thats ok!!! lol


----------



## Ronaya (Mar 26, 2007)

I really can't have very much going on around me. Even my parents talking is to much. Stress makes me shoot badly. 
Sometimes I do sing to myself though.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

singingarcher said:


> concentration...lol WHAT is concentration!!! lol jk
> im so goofy when i shoot!!! lol i don't even worry about that stuff!!! lol
> if i thought about concentrating....that would break my concentration on what i was doing...make sense??? lol prolly not and thats ok!!! lol


Jeez... I wish I had that type of "Concentration":tongue:


----------



## bowhunter12346 (Jul 20, 2006)

I just block everyone out and do not worry about how I am shooting and what my score is.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

I also listen to music and dont think about shooting to much! Honestly.. i just kinda bob my head to the music then when im ready to shoot draw and shoot! Seems to do a number on a target and animals alike!


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

Its inda wierd for me.. I only feel nervous at indoor shoots and generally dont shoot too well like durring league or sumthing but outside....psst...I can shoot perfect or near perfect scores... It kinda bugs me but :dontknow: what am I gunna do..?


----------



## raider_archer (Nov 28, 2006)

fip09 said:


> Its inda wierd for me.. I only feel nervous at indoor shoots and generally dont shoot too well like durring league or sumthing but outside....psst...I can shoot perfect or near perfect scores... It kinda bugs me but :dontknow: what am I gunna do..?


I totally used to be that way and sometimes still find myself getting like that but I just had to realize that shoots are about having fun and making good shots, not a plaque or medal or whatever. i personally enjoy outdoor way more than indoors. it really shows who is the stronger athlete in all kind of different ways.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

raider_archer said:


> I totally used to be that way and sometimes still find myself getting like that but I just had to realize that shoots are about having fun and making good shots, not a plaque or medal or whatever. i personally enjoy outdoor way more than indoors. it really shows who is the stronger athlete in all kind of different ways.


Yeah. You are probably right... I my self get very competative indoors..usually against my father....but I try to be the best and it backfires on me.....I just gotta RELAX:sad:


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

It's kinda funny. Anyone who doesn't know me very well and sees me shoot thinks that I HATE archery... I look reeealllyyy grumpy and annoyed. But really, I'm just so SUUPER concentrated when I shoot that I look mad. 

haha, I guess the only times I have a problem is when I have friend/bf problems.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

LooMoo said:


> It's kinda funny. Anyone who doesn't know me very well and sees me shoot thinks that I HATE archery... I look reeealllyyy grumpy and annoyed. But really, I'm just so SUUPER concentrated when I shoot that I look mad.
> 
> haha, I guess the only times I have a problem is when I have friend/bf problems.


I've seen people shoot like that.... They could be the most friendliest people while not shooting, but look out! When they're on the lane... they wont talk to anyone....I guess if it works, keep doing it.. lol :wink:


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

When i step up to the line or the stake i shoot every shot like it was for the world championships. I zone out i cant really hear people talk and stuff that is for the most part. To win you have to shoot every single shot from the beginning to the very end like its for a million bucks. So basically i zone every thing out and just aim and relax and let the Martin bow, Easton arrows and tru ball release do the work!


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

slayrX said:


> When i step up to the line or the stake i shoot every shot like it was for the world championships. I zone out i cant really hear people talk and stuff that is for the most part. To win you have to shoot every single shot from the beginning to the very end like its for a million bucks. So basically i zone every thing out and just aim and relax and let the Martin bow, Easton arrows and tru ball release do the work!


Not to be rude, but I disagree with you.. Thinking every shot is worth a million bucks would give me my "tournament nurves" after reading the book Idiot Proof Archery you shouldn't think at all ... just keep a clear mind, and let your subconcious mind do the work, and so far its working perfectly. Thats just IMO.


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

fip09 said:


> Not to be rude, but I disagree with you.. Thinking every shot is worth a million bucks would give me my "tournament nurves" after reading the book Idiot Proof Archery you shouldn't think at all ... just keep a clear mind, and let your subconcious mind do the work, and so far its working perfectly. Thats just IMO.


That maybe how you concintrate but money is what keeps me focoused so thats what i think about when i am shooting. I dont know why but i am a pressure shooter, i thrive off the pressure that people put on me and so when i think money i put pressure on my self and it just works for me. If i let my subconcious mind think i screw up big time lol so i dont let him think to hard. All the tourneys i have won that are big in my region there has always been a good crowd watching me so i live off of pressure.


----------



## Cub1 (Apr 1, 2005)

fip09 said:


> Yupp.. I know how that goes. But I also don't have any friends that shoot so I basically only talk to a few people durring shoots.:sad:


I know exactly what you're talking about, especially during practice... I usually am the only one in the range shooting for hours. It gets really dull... and harder to concentrate, for me...

I try to get absorbed in my shot process. That way I have only myself to blame when I shoot a bad shot, and I don't get distracted from little things. That's only when I'm up on the line and a few minutes before. In between, I like to talk to whoever's there (most of the time, that only person there is my dad... ) and get my mind off of "Oops, that arrow went wwwaaaayyy right" or whatever it may be. I just like to stay relaxed and have as much fun as I can!


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

think about a really hot chick in my bed lol


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

Elite13 said:


> think about a really hot chick in my bed lol




I'm not surprised to hear or read this from a guy, but if it works for you then cool.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

Elite13 said:


> think about a really hot chick in my bed lol


woa, what ever floats your boat


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

Elite13 said:


> think about a really hot chick in my bed lol


I dont know how that helps..lol. Personally that would get me more distracted:wink:


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

fip09 said:


> Not to be rude, but I disagree with you.. Thinking every shot is worth a million bucks would give me my "tournament nurves" after reading the book Idiot Proof Archery you shouldn't think at all ... just keep a clear mind, and let your subconcious mind do the work, and so far its working perfectly. Thats just IMO.




I agree with you. I couldn't shoot and know that there was money on the line. I can't say if that's true for me now because I haven't had money on the line in a long time. 
You should kinda think, but just not on other things. When I shoot I go through my steps, think X, or aim. That works for me and everyone is different and different things work for other people.


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

fip09 said:


> I dont know how that helps..lol. Personally that would get me more distracted:wink:


I agree. If I thought of a really hot guy then that would really distracted me. But I can think that way when i'm off the line from shooting.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

icessarchery said:


> I agree with you. I couldn't shoot and know that there was money on the line. I can't say if that's true for me now because I haven't had money on the line in a long time.
> You should kinda think, but just not on other things. When I shoot I go through my steps, think X, or aim. That works for me and everyone is different and different things work for other people.


Well I can relate to it 100% like it states in my signature now is the archers definition of target panic and the money "golden Price" is exactly what I get. *"If archer shoots just for fun he has all his skill.
If he shoots for score his hands tremble
and his breath is uneasy.
If he shoots for a golden price he becomes mad and blind.
His skill was not lessened, but the vision of the target changed him."*


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

thinking of a hot guy would definately distract me and worrying about the money you might win or lose would be too much preasure, by the way i like your signature


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

Diamond522 said:


> thinking of a hot guy would definately distract me and worrying about the money you might win or lose would be too much preasure, by the way i like your signature




I agree with you. Who signature are you talk about? Sorry, if this is a stupid question. I do get confused easy sometimes.


----------



## landmass (Apr 30, 2007)

i'm so easily distracted by guys :wink: it would be terrible for my concentration if i was thinking of one


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

fip09's target panic one, but i like yours too


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

Diamond522 said:


> fip09's target panic one, but i like yours too



thanks. Sorry, if that was a stupid question.


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

landmass said:


> i'm so easily distracted by guys :wink: it would be terrible for my concentration if i was thinking of one



I know what you mean.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

icessarchery said:


> I know what you mean.


I dont get distracted when i see a very good looking girl! I shoot my best and hope she comes over and talks to me! :tongue::wink:


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> I dont get distracted when i see a very good looking girl! I shoot my best and hope she comes over and talks to me! :tongue::wink:



Good thinking and you chances that she would go over to you and talk.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> I dont get distracted when i see a very good looking girl! I shoot my best and hope she comes over and talks to me! :tongue::wink:


Lol, I like the way you think. :thumbs_up :wink:


----------



## Hunter Stolz (Feb 8, 2007)

I imagine there being a animal's heart being where I'm aiming.


----------



## landmass (Apr 30, 2007)

Hunter Stolz said:


> I imagine there being a animal's heart being where I'm aiming.


Okie dokie, well thats a new one, but what ever works for you!:wink:


----------



## BabySpider (May 16, 2007)

I just shoot. I used to listen to music to drown people out but this past winter, a few of my friends would give me crap the ENTIRE time i was shooting and try to mess me up. When you have people mess with you and you get to a tournament or somthing and they're not there, it is a big releif when you can shoot without distraction.


----------



## landmass (Apr 30, 2007)

BabySpider said:


> I just shoot. I used to listen to music to drown people out but this past winter, a few of my friends would give me crap the ENTIRE time i was shooting and try to mess me up. When you have people mess with you and you get to a tournament or somthing and they're not there, it is a big releif when you can shoot without distraction.


that sounds like a good idea


----------



## bowhunter1347 (May 23, 2007)

I listen to some Ted Nugent to help me get pumped up alil bit before a hunt or a shoot


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

listen to music or have some friends over


----------

